# Using client photos in portfolio



## SGK (Apr 29, 2014)

I have recently begun working as a retail photographer, i.e. photographing items such as vehicles and real estate for the seller to use in their marketing. I know the photographs are mine regardless of licensing, but would I still need the seller's permission (perhaps as language in the licensing agreement) to post them in my online portfolio or to use as samples for prospective clients?


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 29, 2014)

What does your contract say about this?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2014)

This is something that must be addressed in your paperwork.  Keith (KmH) can speak more knowledgably than I on US copyright, but every agreement/contract should stipulate your entitlement to the use of the images; my standard line is, "The photographer retains copyright to all images as well as the right to use them in his portfolio, for self-promotion, peer-review and any other lawful purpose."


----------

